# looking for a hobo



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I got motivated to do the inside of a boxcar. I want to put a hobo into it. Perferably one sitting. Eventually I want to start making my own but for now I am loking to buy one. Any good sites I can order this from unless someone here is selling any. Nothing too expensive. Im looking for a figure that fits in the late 1800 or so. 1:22 scale


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Check out "Real People". They have a number of figures that could be used. I'm sorry, I don't have a link for you.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, 
Do you have a url? A google search turns up a lot of t.v. shows, but no figures.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, Just Plain Folk do some Hobo's. and they are available from 'Only Trains'.I have a couple of sets and here is a picture of a set, which I modified slightly









The topic for them is at 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/view/post/action/edit/forumid/22/postid/61821/%3Ca%20target=_blank%20href="


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Obviously I am going crazy. I was thinking of Just Plain Folk, not Real People. Sorry for the misdirection.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 
Just Plain Folk do some Hobo's. and they are available from 'Only Trains'.I have a couple of sets and here is a picture of a set, which I modified slightly,Woodland Scenics has a hobo set. I have 2 of the 3 in one of my boxcars - 










http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=020A2548!020 

-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 
Just Plain Folk do some Hobo's. and they are available from 'Only Trains'.I have a couple of sets and here is a picture of a set, which I modified slightly,I guess this website is falling apart! 

-Brian


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I just ordered the 3 from woodland scenics at RRS. They should work for my project. Thanks again


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey! They modeled me?


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Tom The guy in the middle does look like you!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom is that you loitering on my fueling station? 










-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 
Just Plain Folk do some Hobo's. and they are available from 'Only Trains'.I have a couple of sets and here is a picture of a set, which I modified slightly,Most often, I break the other buckle so my bib hangs on the left. The sculptor must have looked at the photo wrong.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

How much Spam will the bag carry?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's increasing....


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw this old hobo stalking a chicken out in a pallet yard across the road from my cousin's house in Farmington Ill.


----------

